# Molly Staley CPB/REVENUE CYCLE SPECIALIST



## staley (Apr 13, 2019)

MOLLY R. STALEY
MEDICAL OFFICE REVENUE CYCLE SPECIALIST
Dedicated Health Care Professional Who Is Service-Focused, Results-Driven & Experienced
Seeking a service-focused position related to front-end revenue cycle and/or clerical. Proven success in billing, coding & front desk operations in outpatient clinic environments, dedicated to providing a patient-focused experience.
Phone: 313-282-2674 Address: 24579 Orangelawn Redford,Mi.48239 Email: molly.staley@icloud.com
       Use of multiple EMR
platforms. 
 Insurance Verification. 
  
Expertise
  Patient registration in multi- specialty, high volume clinics.
 
Charge entry.
Executing standards of Patient Centered Medical Home (PCMH).
Insurance coding: ICD10, CPT
HEDIS quality follow-up & patient outreach. 
Professional Experience
Resubmissions/AR follow-up. Patient scheduling.
Proficient in all Microsoft Suite programs, including Excel. Knowledge of commercial & government payer requirements
 ASCENSION TELEHEALTH-Southfield, MIRevenue specialist/Biller2017-Present Revenue Cycle Specialist/Biller Telehealth
Responsible for maintaining insurance authorizations, billing claims, and tracking the status of claims revenue. Key Contributions:
 Trained multiple clinics billing cycle of Telehealth  Assisted in EMR clinical documentation
WAYNE STATE UNIVERSITY PHYSICIAN GROUP — Troy, MI  Medical Office Assistant 2015-2017 Front desk operations, coding & billing in multiple clinics
Responsible for registering patients while maintaining a high level of customer service. Scheduling of patient appointments. Collecting accurate demographics & insurance information. Obtaining patient referrals to specialty care & insurance authorizations. Completion of initial charge entry & coding. Communication with clinicians regarding coding & follow-up to charges submitted. Key Contributions:
     Facilitated office operations in adherence to PCMH standards of care.
 Assisted in development of office processed for front end operations.
 Developed expertise in initial coding & charge entry in multiple specialties.
ST. JOHN PROVIDENCE CANCER CENTER— Southfield, MI Medical Practice Business Assistant
Business Office Assistant in an Oncology Center.
2010-2015
  Responsible for multiple revenue cycle functions. Primary daily tasks included: maintaining insurance authorizations, completing verification of insurance benefits, release of patient records. Responsible for administrative duties such as: scheduling appointments, maintaining medical records, answering phones. Key Contributions:
 Gained expertise in back-office billing functions.
 Gained expertise in both government & commercial insurance payer requirements for service.
 Assisted in the on-site training of new employees.
 Loyal employee with >15 years of service to the Organization.

MICHIGAN EAR INSTITUTE- ST. JOHN HEALTH SYSTEM — Farmington, MI  Medical Practice Business Assistant/Coder 2003-2010
Dual role as Business Assistant/Insurance Coder in an Audiology Practice.
Successfully managed dual role as a front office associate and a coder. Advanced in role to take on additional responsibility & tasks. Duties included: registering patients, billing intake, scheduling appointments, insurance verification, generalized receptionist duties. Key contributions:
 Responsible for specialized coding.
 Took on additional tasks to expand billing knowledge base.
ST JOHN PROVIDENCE HOSPITAL- SOUTHFIELD, MI  FILE CLERK 2000-2003
Organize & Maintain clinic records in a Radiology office.
Responsible for obtaining patient results and coordinating physician-to-physician communication in an efficient fashion. Maintaining organized patient health information & preparation of patient charts prior to physician care. Key contributions:
 Ensured that physicians received diagnostic testing results.
 Gained advanced working knowledge in protection of Patient Health Information (PHI).
Education and Awards
DAVENPORT UNIVERSITY — Livonia, MI MEDICAL BILLING DIPLOMA DAVID MACKENZIE HIGH SCHOOL — Detroit, MI HIGH SCHOOL DIPLOMA
Awards and recognitions: Completed Medical Billing Diploma training with a 3.0 GPA,
Advanced training: In-depth on implementation of Patient Centered Medical Home (PCMH), advanced training in resolution of patient grievances, HIPPA training.


----------

